# For those interested in Fondriest...



## Kiwi Rider (Sep 27, 2002)

A few interesting comments my LBS told me:

A Colnago fan came in (always rode, will ride Colnagos), and test rode 'my' bike. Compared it to a C-40, which is quite a bit more than the Magister. Bought the Carbon Lex, which is about the same as the C-40 price-wise?

A Trek fan came in (always rode, will ride Treks), got sick of waiting for the Madone he had on order, test rode the Fondriest Carb Level Plus and bought that instead and said rode much better than the Trek OCLVs.

Hope it steers you towards the Fondriest, because I'm getting one!

'My' bike is the Carbon Magister, sweet looker, I see the US site has it for $2,800, the Carb Level Plus (alluminium w/carbon rear stays and fork) for $2,400. Getting it fitted Thurs evening (and take it home for good  ).


----------

